# List of World Record Videos



## pjk (Sep 18, 2019)

This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher-quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.

Last Updated: December 7th, 2022. by @ProStar 

*3x3x3 Cube*

Single - 3.47 seconds - Yusheng Du
Average - 4.86 seconds - currently tied between Max Park and Tymon Kolasinski.
*2x2x2 Cube*

Single - 0.47 seconds - Guano Wang
Average - 1.02 seconds - Zayn Khanani
*4x4x4 Cube*

Single - 16.79 seconds - Max Park
Average 19.88 seconds - Max Park
*5x5x5 Cube*

Single - 33.02 seconds - Max Park
Average - 38.42 seconds - Max Park
*6x6x6 Cube*

Single - 59.74 seconds - Max Park
Mean - 1:08.56 - Max Park (no video)
*7x7x7 Cube*

Single - 1:35.68 - Max Park
Mean - 1:42.12 - Max Park
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

Single - 14.51 seconds - Tommy Cherry
Mean - 15.24 seconds - Tommy Cherry
*3x3 Fewest Moves (No Videos)*

Single - 16 Moves - Sebastiano Tronto (Reconstruction Video here)
Mean - 21.00 Moves - Cale Schoon (Reconstruction Video here)
*3x3 One-Handed*

Single - 6.20 seconds - Max Park
Average - 8.65 seconds - Patrick Ponce
*3x3 With Feet (R.I.P may God be with you forever)*

Single - 15.56 seconds - Mohammed Aiman Koli
Average - 20.58 seconds - Lim Hung (No Video)
*Rubik's Clock*

Single - 2.87 seconds - Yunhao Lou
Average - 3.56 seconds - Jacob Chambers
*Megaminx*

Single - 25.24 seconds - Juan Pablo Huanqui
Average - 28.56 seconds - Leandro Martín López
*Pyraminx*

Single - 0.91 seconds - Dominik Górny
Average - 1.66 seconds - Jasper Murray
*Skewb*

Single - 0.81 seconds - Zayn Khanani
Average - 1.56 seconds - Zayn Khanani
*Square-1*

Single - 4.33 seconds - Elijah Rain Phelps
Average - 5.02 seconds - Max Siauw
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

Single - 57.87 - Stanley Chapel
Mean - 1:08.76 - Stanley Chapel
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

Single - 2:21.62 - Stanley Chapel
Average - 2:27.63 - Stanley Chapel
*3x3x3 Multi-Blind*

62/65 57:47 - Grahm Siggins


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Sep 18, 2019)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: Sept. 18, 2019
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


Megaminx average


----------



## porkynator (Sep 18, 2019)

Nice idea @pjk !

For FMC: of course there is no video of the official attempt itself, but I did film myself explaining the solutions  the video is on the same post that you linked, or you can link youtube directly: link.


----------



## Liam Wadek (Sep 19, 2019)

Andrew Huang 0.93 has a video of some sort, some guy is standing in the way but it's still something.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 21, 2019)

This is a really good idea.


----------



## pjk (Sep 24, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Megaminx average


Updated, thanks. 



porkynator said:


> Nice idea @pjk !
> 
> For FMC: of course there is no video of the official attempt itself, but I did film myself explaining the solutions  the video is on the same post that you linked, or you can link youtube directly: link.


Bingo, thanks, added that link.



Liam Wadek said:


> Andrew Huang 0.93 has a video of some sort, some guy is standing in the way but it's still something.


Not sure if that video is worth adding as it shows almost nothing.


----------



## RyanP12 (Oct 14, 2019)

Update OH single with Max Park 6.82, vid on his channel


----------



## Liam Wadek (Oct 14, 2019)

Also Graham Siggins 53/57


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 16, 2019)

Clock avg, feet avg


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 16, 2019)

max park single please


----------



## pjk (Oct 18, 2019)

RyanP12 said:


> Update OH single with Max Park 6.82, vid on his channel





Filipe Teixeira said:


> max park single please





Liam Wadek said:


> Also Graham Siggins 53/57


Added these, thanks. When you report an update, please also include a link to the video and the updated time, will save some time. 



Parke187 said:


> Clock avg, feet avg


Updated clock, but can't find the feet video. Do you have it?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 18, 2019)

oopsie doopsie


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 19, 2019)

pjk said:


> Added these, thanks. When you report an update, please also include a link to the video and the updated time, will save some time.
> 
> 
> Updated clock, but can't find the feet video. Do you have it?


Theres no feet video I dont think, but you could still add the avg for now


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Nov 11, 2019)

3x3 average


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 11, 2019)

Also the feet avg is on YouTube so you may wanna change that aswell.


----------



## fun at the joy (Nov 11, 2019)

new multi wr too:


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2019)

MBLD WR(Graham Siggins, 59/60): 




3x3 Avg. WR(Feliks Zemdegs, 5.53): 




3BLD Mean WR(Jack Cai, 18.27): 





Edit: At the time of posting, all three of the people I mentioned were on YouTube watching something. Just thought that was kinda funny


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2019)

I looked through the WCA Website, here's a complete list of all the WRs that aren't on this thread:

3x3 Average - Feliks Zemdegs, 5.53 (Video)

4x4 Average - Max Park, 21.11 (Video)

3BLD Mean - Jeff Park, 18.18 (Video)

3x3 WF Average - Daniel Rose-Levine, 20.58 (Video)

Clock Average - Yunhao Lou, 4.38 (No Video)

4BLD Single - Stanley Chapel, 1:06.23 (Video)

4BLD Mean - Stanley Chapel, 1:12.55 (Video)

5BLD Single - Stanley Chapel, 2:38.77 (Video)

5BLD Mean - Kaijun Lin, 3:03.21 (No Video)

MBLD Single - Graham Siggins, 59/60 59:46 (Time Lapse, Full Video)

Update: Stanley Chapel has broken the Mo3 and Single WRs for both 4BLD and 5BLD(!?!?!) I'll update my list when videos come out.


----------



## pjk (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks, updated the main post now. Stanley's 4x4 BLD WR's will need to be updated soon once videos are out.


----------



## Josh_ (Sep 5, 2020)

Martin Egdal got the square 1 wr single with a 4.59!! Their channel is called “Egdal Brothers”
Edit: I was typing fast and didn’t check spelling, typed it completely wrong


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 5, 2020)

Josh_ said:


> Marin Edgar got the square 1 wr single with a 4.59!! Their channel is called “Edgar Brothers”


Wait what?
Let me check WCA live...
OMG WUT?? @Sub1Hour


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 5, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> Wait what?
> Let me check WCA live...
> OMG WUT?? @Sub1Hour


I figured it would happen very soon, I mean what else have people been able to do during quarantine? Martin probably could’ve gotten a sub 4.5 on that solve though, that pause before EO was bad, but the solve itself was extraordinarily lucky.


----------



## Spacey10 (Sep 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I figured it would happen very soon, I mean what else have people been able to do during quarantine? Martin probably could’ve gotten a sub 4.5 on that solve though, that pause before EO was bad, but the solve itself was extraordinarily lucky.


What did you get?


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

Spacey10 said:


> What did you get?


Haven't tried it yet, but since I don't know any csp aside from 4-5 cases I won't get as lucky of a solution as he did since my solution will be different for cubeshape.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 6, 2020)

Martin Egdal's 4.59 Squan single
I just got to know an hour ago
EDIT: WHAT!!This was done yesterday??


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 6, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Martin Egdal's 4.59 Squan single
> I just got to know an hour ago
> EDIT: WHAT!!This was done yesterday??


Update this too


----------



## fun at the joy (Sep 6, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Haven't tried it yet, but since I don't know any csp aside from 4-5 cases I won't get as lucky of a solution as he did since my solution will be different for cubeshape.


knowing CSP doesn't make a difference.
getting as lucky as he got is just a matter of knowing how kite square influences CO and using that knowledge to skip CO


----------



## ArbishAli (Sep 6, 2020)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: Dec. 16, 2019
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


Max Park everywhere.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Sep 6, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> knowing CSP doesn't make a difference.
> getting as lucky as he got is just a matter of knowing how kite square influences CO and using that knowledge to skip CO


My cube shape most likely would have been different then his, so the rest of the solve would’ve been different. It’s like how doing a cross that’s different from someone else’s would give you a very different solve compared to them, even if it’s the same scramble.


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 14, 2022)

ArbishAli said:


> Max Park everywhere.


He broke a ton of new records this weekend, 4x4, 5x5 and OH.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 26, 2022)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: Dec. 16, 2019
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


this needs to be updated. almost every wr in this has been broken


----------



## Timona (Mar 26, 2022)

gsingh said:


> this needs to be updated. almost every wr in this has been broken


fr


----------



## qwr (Mar 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> this needs to be updated. almost every wr in this has been broken


maybe instead of a thread that can be updated by one person, a wiki page is more appropriate.


----------



## Aluminum (Apr 7, 2022)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: Dec. 16, 2019
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


clock single, 3x3 average,squan single,4x4 bld single,2x2 average


----------



## White KB (May 18, 2022)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: *Dec. 16, 2019
> 
> 3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


All of those probably need to be updated... (I took out all the ones that haven't been broken.)


----------



## qwr (May 18, 2022)

qwr said:


> maybe instead of a thread that can be updated by one person, a wiki page is more appropriate.


@pjk

here is the page it can go on https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/World_Record

*Records since (aka Max Park)*

3x3 avg: Max Park 5.08





2x2 avg: Zayn Khanani 1.02





4x4 single: Max Park 16.79





4x4 avg: Max Park 19.88





5x5 single: Max Park 33.02





5x5 avg: Max Park 38.45





6x6 single: Max Park 1:09.51 





6x6 avg: Max Park 1:15.90





7x7 avg: Max Park 1:46.57





3x3 BLD single: Tommy Cherry 14.61





3x3 BLD avg: Tommy Cherry 15.24






tbc


----------



## pjk (May 19, 2022)

White KB said:


> All of those probably need to be updated... (I took out all the ones that haven't been broken.)


Thanks, will get this done soon.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2022)

@pjk is there any plan for this thread at the moment? It’s quite out of date at the moment


----------



## tom0989123 (Dec 6, 2022)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher-quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: September 24th, 2022.
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


no words!
just wow!


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Dec 7, 2022)

pjk said:


> This thread is a list of up-to-date world record videos so you can browse more easily. Notice anything that needs to be updated? Or find a better, higher-quality video? Reply to this thread so we can keep it updated.
> Last Updated: September 24th, 2022.
> 
> *3x3x3 Cube*
> ...


is this updated?


----------



## Running for cube (Dec 7, 2022)

Can you please update mega average and 2x2 single?


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> is this updated?



it was last updated in September I believe


----------



## pjk (Dec 7, 2022)

ProStar said:


> @pjk is there any plan for this thread at the moment? It’s quite out of date at the moment


We want to keep it updated, will get it updated soon.


----------



## pjk (Dec 11, 2022)

Thanks to @ProStar for updating the thread, I've updated the main thread. If someone wants to start a wiki article, that works too.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 11, 2022)

pjk said:


> Thanks to @ProStar for updating the thread, I've updated the main thread. If someone wants to start a wiki article, that works too.



Happy to help, but Max Siauw broke the Square-1 Single last night, so I’m afraid the thread is already out of date lol


----------

